# Tripod collar for 200mm f/2.8 L?



## drmikeinpdx (Feb 18, 2013)

I picked up a used 200mm f/2.8 L that seems to work very well, but I think it needs a tripod collar for better stability. The Canon unit is quite expensive, of course.

I found this one online:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/822975-REG/Vello_TC_AB_Tripod_Collar_A_Black.html

Has anyone tried one of these? Are there other alternatives to the Canon collar?


----------



## noisejammer (Feb 18, 2013)

There are plenty of options on fleabay... Search for an A(B) or A II (B) ring. I saw some going for $6


----------



## Nitroman (Feb 18, 2013)

I have the proper Canon Tripod Ring Mount and it cost a fortune. It is vastly overpriced.

I also bought a very cheap one on ebay and it was just as good ! You need one that also fits the 70-200 F4 (not F2.8 ) ... ideally a black one if u want to match lens colour. I have the 200mm F2.8 and 70-200mm F4 and I use the same mount.

This is the kind from Hong Kong.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tripod-Mount-Ring-A-W-for-Canon-70-200mm-f-4L-IS-USM-Lens-/400358590703?pt=UK_Photography_CameraLenses_Lens_caps_hoods_adaptors_ET&hash=item5d373b48ef


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 18, 2013)

I just picked up the Vello Tripod collar for the 100mm f/2.8L lens from B&H. It has a solid build quality. Metal with felt on its interior.


----------



## WPJ (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get one for the 300 2.8 canon?


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, I found one on Ebay in black for about $6.00 including shipping from Hong Kong. LOL! It could take up to a month to arrive, but when it does I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## msowsun (Feb 19, 2013)

WPJ said:


> Anyone know where I can get one for the 300 2.8 canon?



I don't think you will find a 3rd party option. How did you get if off the lens? I assumed they were not removable.

Here is the Parts List: http://www.micro-tools.net/pdf/Canon/EF%20300%202.8%20L%20USM.pdf

There is "no stock" on the entire ring, but it looks like parts are available.


----------



## wle (Feb 20, 2013)

If you settle on one of the 'hinged' Hong Kong aftermarket tripod collars, make sure that the collar will allow your camera/lens to rotate to Portrait.

I ordered a Hong Kong special for my 100-400mm. Although not as refined and polished as the Canon original, it looks like it will service my lens just fine... except the groove in the collar where the little studs on the lens ride is not continuous through the hinge on the collar. The camera cannot rotate to 90 degrees (Portrait) because a stud hits the hinge. The Portrait position is located someplace in the middle of the hinge on the collar I ordered. Not good because I shoot a lot of Portrait oriented photos.

I finally bit the bullet and bought the Canon collar direct from Canon. Although expensive, it was less from Canon than any of the 'buy now' new ones I found on fleabay.

Oh yes the Hong Kong special seller would take it back and refund my money... but I would have to pay return shipping. The unit and packing weighs almost nothing... but shipping was about half the price I paid for the unit and more than twice the $6 +/- price of several units I saw on fleabay before selecting the collar I did.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Mar 7, 2013)

OK, I got my nice black Hong Kong special for my 200 2.8 L Prime lens. Unfortunately, the diameter is too large for this lens. Guess I'll have to start over. Fortunately it was super cheap so I'll just throw it away.

I checked the Canon site where they list their tripod adapters and they don't say which one fits the 200 prime.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 7, 2013)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I checked the Canon site where they list their tripod adapters and they don't say which one fits the 200 prime.



The 200/2.8L II takes the Canon Tripod Mount Ring A - there are actually four of them out there: A (B), A II (B), A (W) and A II (W). The MkI and MkII versions are interchangeable (slightly different styling), B=black and W=white. 

Here's the B&H version (Vello) - http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/822975-REG/Vello_TC_AB_Tripod_Collar_A_Black.html


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation Neuro. I ordered that one from B&H. It's worth a bit more to get one that fits. 

Now I need to buy a lens to fit my Hong Kong ring!


----------



## noncho (Mar 12, 2013)

I have one like this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tripod-Mount-Ring-A-W-for-Canon-EF-80-200mm-F2-8L-400mm-f-5-6L-USM-Black-/230893467954?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&hash=item35c252b932.

It's OK for my 200 2.8L II


----------



## brad-man (Mar 12, 2013)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Thanks for the recommendation Neuro. I ordered that one from B&H. It's worth a bit more to get one that fits.
> 
> Now I need to buy a lens to fit my Hong Kong ring!



How over sized is it? I bought a "better quality" Fotodiox Pro collar for my 70-200 f/4L IS from Amazon that didn't quite tighten completely. I ran 2 strips of quality electrical tape around the inside of the collar and now it is rock solid...


----------

